# Update: Josh Smith has committed to signing with the Houston Rockets



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

http://detroit.cbslocal.com/2014/12/22/pistons-release-josh-smith-shifting-priorities-cited/

Damn, SVG just cutting bait on his brain dead ass




> The Detroit Pistons announced today the club has requested waivers on forward Josh Smith.
> “Our team has not performed the way we had expected throughout the first third of the season and adjustments need to be made in terms of our focus and direction,” said Stan Van Gundy, head coach and president of basketball operations for the Detroit Pistons, in a press release.
> “We are shifting priorities to aggressively develop our younger players while also expanding the roles of other players in the current rotation to improve performance and build for our future. As we expand certain roles, others will be reduced. In fairness to Josh, being a highly versatile 10-year veteran in this league, we feel it’s best to give him his freedom to move forward. We have full respect for Josh as a player and a person.”


----------



## FSH (Aug 3, 2002)

*Re: Pistons reportedly release Josh Smith*

Does a contender take a shot on him? He is the kinda player that will disrupt a whole team so i dont think one will.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

*Re: Pistons reportedly release Josh Smith*

http://www.nba.com/2014/news/12/22/pistons-waive-josh-smith/index.html?ls=iref:nbahpt3a

Second source, damn I was not quite sure this was legit at first. Damn, no one was going to give them shit for that bloated carcass of a contract though. It actually makes sense unless they want to trade Monroe and live with Smith. 

There are teams who could use him if they could convince him to play a role. For example the Clippers desperately need rebounding and defense, if he would just do those things and take spoonfed shots he'd be great for them, especially as the first big man off the bench. Right now they don't even have Hawes who has a bruised knee. If he's out there acting like he's the ****ing alpha male, then he has to step the **** off though.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

*Re: Pistons reportedly release Josh Smith*

Wouldn't the Hornets be the worse possible fit... and therefore the most fun landing spot for him?


----------



## Wilt_The_Stilt (Jun 7, 2002)

*Re: Pistons reportedly release Josh Smith*

Lakers, Heat, Kings, or Rockets.

Lakers can pay him $4.5 mil thanks to the Nash exception. Heat applied for one as well. They might be the best fit.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

*Re: Pistons reportedly release Josh Smith*

I'd like to get a reaction from Smith here. Like to see his face when they stick a mike in it and ask him what it's like for some guy to tell you they're going to pay you tens of millions of dollars just to get the hell away from them.


----------



## roux (Jun 20, 2006)

*Re: Pistons reportedly release Josh Smith*

Stay away Milwaukee


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Re: Pistons reportedly release Josh Smith*

Wow. :laugh:


----------



## seifer0406 (Jun 8, 2003)

*Re: Pistons reportedly release Josh Smith*

This sounds like a "**** it" move to me. I don't think Josh Smith is unmovable. Granted you're not going to get anything good in return but you could minimize the damage.

I mean New Orleans would probably trade Eric Gordon for Josh Smith and the Pistons would save 14 mil.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

*Re: Pistons reportedly release Josh Smith*

if you go to Larry **** on this you figure that what happens is that Smith gets all his money this year and then they use the stretch provision on him. So the 2 years 27 million he is owed after this season would get paid over 4 years and the Pistons will get a cap hit with around the MLE until what 2018-19. It must be the same thing as with Boozer where he goes to whoever puts in the highest bid on him. Not sure if you can pick him up and then move him immediately or not. If you were a team with cap space and nothing to lose he'd be a good gamble.


----------



## BlakeJesus (Feb 1, 2006)

*Re: Pistons reportedly release Josh Smith*

If the clippers can make the money work, wouldn't this make a lot of sense for them?


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Re: Pistons reportedly release Josh Smith*

What about the Warriors?


----------



## letsgoceltics (Aug 19, 2012)

*Re: Pistons reportedly release Josh Smith*

First thing I thought when I read this was the Clippers have been saved.


----------



## letsgoceltics (Aug 19, 2012)

*Re: Pistons reportedly release Josh Smith*



Basel said:


> What about the Warriors?


Damn. That would be crazy.


----------



## Mrs. Thang (Apr 14, 2011)

*Re: Pistons reportedly release Josh Smith*

Stan Van Gundy is awesome. Josh Smith is a horrible basketball player in this sinister way where he makes everybody around him worse at their jobs. Any team that wins more than it loses would be insane to go near him. I don't know how he got this rep as a defensive player but he's one of the worst defenders in the league.


----------



## Mrs. Thang (Apr 14, 2011)

*Re: Pistons reportedly release Josh Smith*

The Warriors signing him would be criminal. Draymond Green is a superior player in every possible way.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

*Re: Pistons reportedly release Josh Smith*

Clippers are up against the Hard Cap. Truth is that Doc is not doing a great job of filling out that roster and they have no flex. If they could get him and convince him to play smart ball (not sarcasm), then he could in theory provide a lot of what they need. The big reason they lost to the Thunder last year is because the OKC bench bigs murdered their reserves. Among many problems their bench has been dreadful, especially since Hawes has been out.


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

*Re: Pistons reportedly release Josh Smith*

Mavericks and Rockets will likely make a run. They always make a run.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Re: Pistons reportedly release Josh Smith*



Porn Player said:


> Mavericks and Rockets will likely make a run. They always make a run.



Rockets seem more likely than Mavericks.


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

*Re: Pistons reportedly release Josh Smith*

I mean.....Josh Smith has to be better off the bench than Greg Smith and Charlie V, right?


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

*Re: Pistons reportedly release Josh Smith*



Bogg said:


> I mean.....Josh Smith has to be better off the bench than Greg Smith and Charlie V, right?


He's better than Dirk too, just ask him if you don't believe me.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

*Re: Pistons reportedly release Josh Smith*

Will be interesting to see what team takes a shot on him. I know I personally wouldn't want him anywhere near my team. I wish the Knicks had money so I could watch that train wreck go down. 

And to the people saying "Man, they could have got something for him." No. No they couldn't. Do you suppose Stan Van just sat there and thought, "We need to get rid of Josh Smith, but you know what, **** it I'm tired today. I'll just cut his ass so I can go take an afternoon nap."

No. Chances are the replies were "Sure, I guess we could trade for Smith. You have to take back Joe Johnson aaaaaaand give us a future first."

Josh Smith has no value. The guy is shooting 39% from the field. That's ****ing disgusting.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Re: Pistons reportedly release Josh Smith*

@eSPNSteinLine: ESPN sources say that Stan Van Gundy delivered the news personally to Josh Smith in a meeting earlier today

...


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

*Re: Pistons reportedly release Josh Smith*



Basel said:


> @eSPNSteinLine: ESPN sources say that Stan Van Gundy delivered the news personally to Josh Smith in a meeting earlier today
> 
> ...


Wow. I honestly think I'd pay a $50 ppv fee to watch that go down. Smith probably thought they were just going to talk game or that he had been traded.

It has to be pretty much the biggest insult to get cut, especially when you're a delusional idiot like Smith and think you're a superstar.


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

*Re: Pistons reportedly release Josh Smith*

I love this move from SVG.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

*Re: Pistons reportedly release Josh Smith*

This makes a good bit of sense for the Pistons. You get rid of a guy who isn't in your plans and is not going to get much of anything. You get to play Monroe and Drummond together 35 minutes and figure out what is what. Next thing is to get whatever you can for Brandon Jennings, he's a big expiring contract and has some value as such. It probably doesn't help their draft position. I'm just sad that Cleveland jumped them in the draft last year. The Hornets fans would be salivating if they had the Pistons pick this year


----------



## Mrs. Thang (Apr 14, 2011)

*Re: Pistons reportedly release Josh Smith*

"At the end of the day, the organization was just better served by taking an MLE's worth of cap space every year until 2020, putting it in a dumpster, and lighting it on fire than by having you in our locker room. It was a business decision."


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

*Re: Pistons reportedly release Josh Smith*

Problem here is Monroe is still leaving at the end of the season. Is the plan now to draft a power forward to replace Smith and Monroe? I think a guy like Porzingis would be a nice fit in making some space for Drummond in the paint.


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

*Re: Pistons reportedly release Josh Smith*



R-Star said:


> Wow. I honestly think I'd pay a $50 ppv fee to watch that go down. Smith probably thought they were just going to talk game or that he had been traded.
> 
> It has to be pretty much the biggest insult to get cut, especially when you're a delusional idiot like Smith and think you're a superstar.


I don't know, Smith seems like the kind of guy who would _like_ the opportunity to get all of his money and still get to leave for a warm-weather city.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

*Re: Pistons reportedly release Josh Smith*



Bogg said:


> I don't know, Smith seems like the kind of guy who would _like_ the opportunity to get all of his money and still get to leave for a warm-weather city.


Financially its a nice turn of events for him, but hes now the laughing stock of the league. 

Kenny Faried is going to have a good time with this I think.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

*Re: Pistons reportedly release Josh Smith*

Some front office guy somewhere believes that they can think of some solution that countless others before him somehow overlooked or did not think. Bench, defensive specialist, small forward, point forward...everything has been tried. He's a terrible basketball player. You can't put him on the bench because he has no exceptional skill that he brings when he enters the game. You certainly can't start him because he will poison your team and sow discord.
@ATLien does this mean the avatar bet is canceled if he is no longer in the league?


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

*Re: Pistons reportedly release Josh Smith*



R-Star said:


> Financially its a nice turn of events for him, but hes now the laughing stock of the league.


Incidentally, this is why I think he might be an okay risk/reward guy for a contender with a weak bench. His agent _has_ to be in his ear as loud as possible about just being a good soldier for a couple months so that he can build up his value a bit before free agency this summer.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

*Re: Pistons reportedly release Josh Smith*

For coaches he had an enabler, a taskmaster, an innovator, a guru and nothing worked. They tried him in every position possible. They forced him not to shoot threes. They gave him a greenlight. He has exhausted every conceivable path to being a productive basketball player. Find him some new chromosomes or just move on. He deserves the JR Rider treatment.


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

*Re: Pistons reportedly release Josh Smith*



Adam said:


> Some front office guy somewhere believes that they can think of some solution that countless others before him somehow overlooked or did not think. Bench, defensive specialist, small forward, point forward...everything has been tried. He's a terrible basketball player. You can't put him on the bench because he has no exceptional skill that he brings when he enters the game. You certainly can't start him because he will poison your team and sow discord.
> 
> @ATLien does this mean the avatar bet is canceled if he is no longer in the league?


Josh Smith to Miami!


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

*Re: Pistons reportedly release Josh Smith*



Bogg said:


> Incidentally, this is why I think he might be an okay risk/reward guy for a contender with a weak bench. His agent _has_ to be in his ear as loud as possible about just being a good soldier for a couple months so that he can build up his value a bit before free agency this summer.


It's Josh Smith though. I mean, should he do exactly what you're saying? Of course. But its Josh Smith. 

They need to put JR Smith, Lance Stephenson and Josh Smith all on the same team.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

*Re: Pistons reportedly release Josh Smith*

The question is whether or not Smith is smart enough to figure out what he needs to do to turn this into a real windfall for himself.

He goes some place and does what he's told, helps them win important games and plays a smart role, then this would be like hitting the lottery for him. He'd get all his money from the pistons and he could potentially get another good contract. Hard to believe he'd grasp the concept and embrace the opportunity quite that deftly however.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

*Re: Pistons reportedly release Josh Smith*



R-Star said:


> They need to put JR Smith, Lance Stephenson and Josh Smith all on the same team.


Chances are the Knicks are that team, right?


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

*Re: Pistons reportedly release Josh Smith*



ATLien said:


> Josh Smith to Miami!


That might actually be an excellent fit in terms of system and personnel for Smith.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

*Re: Pistons reportedly release Josh Smith*



ATLien said:


> Josh Smith to Miami!


If my Josh Smith avatar is of him in a Heat uniform I'm ****ing done with basketball.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

*Re: Pistons reportedly release Josh Smith*



RollWithEm said:


> Chances are the Knicks are that team, right?


If they let Dolan start calling the shots again.

Having Melo and Hardaway JR on the team as well? You could literally just put on any game they play as a free teaching tool on how not to play team basketball.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

*Re: Pistons reportedly release Josh Smith*



Adam said:


> If my Josh Smith avatar is of him in a Heat uniform I'm ****ing done with basketball.


You can become an Indiana fan. Solomon Hill is a ****ing gangster.


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

*Re: Pistons reportedly release Josh Smith*

I've never liked his skillset. He does pick up a lot of defensive stats (steals and blocks) but I'm not sure he is a particularly good defender. Offensively he has no real redeemable qualities. He is a perimeter PF that can't shoot, dribble or pass. Even worse, he thinks he can. 

I think it's accurate to say he just isn't a very good basketball player. How he got this far is beyond me, but I guess at some point his athleticism was good enough to justify having him on the court long enough to build a reputation.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Re: Pistons reportedly release Josh Smith*



Sir Patchwork said:


> I've never liked his skillset. He does pick up a lot of defensive stats (steals and blocks) but I'm not sure he is a particularly good defender. Offensively he has no real redeemable qualities. He is a perimeter PF that can't shoot, dribble or pass. Even worse, he thinks he can.
> 
> 
> 
> I think it's accurate to say he just isn't a very good basketball player. How he got this far is beyond me, but I guess at some point his athleticism was good enough to justify having him on the court long enough to build a reputation.



He was good on the fast break... 

*Shrugs* That's all I've got.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

*Re: Pistons reportedly release Josh Smith*

I'm leaving this thread. I can feel the gears turning and the universe conspiring to put this guy in a Heat uniform. Stop talking about it.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

*Re: Pistons reportedly release Josh Smith*

As a roleplayer he could be (emphasis on could be) a good player. You have him out there thinking he's the first option and that is a recipe for disaster.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Re: Pistons reportedly release Josh Smith*



Diable said:


> As a roleplayer he could be (emphasis on could be) a good player. You have him out there thinking he's the first option and that is a recipe for disaster.



Are we sure he wouldn't think he was the first option regardless of what situation he was in? Imagine him playing alongside Kobe...actually, let's not imagine that please. Stay away from the phone, Mitch.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

*Re: Pistons reportedly release Josh Smith*

Watch the Spurs sign him...


----------



## seifer0406 (Jun 8, 2003)

*Re: Pistons reportedly release Josh Smith*

I remember a few years ago Josh Smith had a solid year when he shot 50% and wasn't taking any 3s. It just went downhill after that.

I think in the following days we'll hear about the locker room issues that he's causing. I don't think this move was strictly a basketball move. That said it's a bit puzzling that at 5-23 you would make a move like this that's suppose to help you win games. If he's the reason why the Pistons are losing I don't know why you wouldn't bite the bullet and tank the rest of the season and waive him in the offseason.

The official statement is also really odd. Aggressively developing young players? Which young player is SVG referring to? Jonas Jerebko? Luigi Datome? Kyle Singler? Tony Mitchell? He's obviously referring to Greg Monroe whom btw is almost certainly leaving the Pistons after this year. If this move was made to make Monroe happy, it would've made sense for SVG to not bench Monroe the last few weeks when he has clearly outplayed Josh Smith during this period. Unless Josh Smith was such a menace that SVG was afraid to bench him it really made no sense why he started over Monroe.

This is just a very bizarre move by the Pistons. I'm going to reserve judgement until more information is released.


----------



## Mrs. Thang (Apr 14, 2011)

*Re: Pistons reportedly release Josh Smith*

His issue isn't about being a first option. It's that even if he tries to take a secondary role he will inevitably be standing somewhere wide open because nobody guards him. So you can either not pass to the wide open guy, which is terrible basketball, or you can watch him brick a jump shot.

His issue is he's lazy and doesn't play hard so even if you got him to stop shooing, he's still not going to move without the ball or make smart cuts or set good screens or even pretend to chase loose balls. The guy is just a loser.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Re: Pistons reportedly release Josh Smith*



R-Star said:


> Financially its a nice turn of events for him, but hes now the laughing stock of the league.
> 
> 
> 
> Kenny Faried is going to have a good time with this I think.



I hope Kenneth Faried says something. Would be awesome.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

*Re: Pistons reportedly release Josh Smith*



seifer0406 said:


> I remember a few years ago Josh Smith had a solid year when he shot 50% and wasn't taking any 3s. It just went downhill after that.
> 
> I think in the following days we'll hear about the locker room issues that he's causing. I don't think this move was strictly a basketball move. That said it's a bit puzzling that at 5-23 you would make a move like this that's suppose to help you win games. If he's the reason why the Pistons are losing I don't know why you wouldn't bite the bullet and tank the rest of the season and waive him in the offseason.
> 
> ...



They were pretty obviously showcasing Josh Smith in the hopes that he would not play like the biggest idiot in the NBA and they could foist him on some other idiot GM. This is just an admission that they could not move him.


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

*Re: Pistons reportedly release Josh Smith*



Sir Patchwork said:


> He is a perimeter PF that can't shoot, dribble or pass. Even worse, he thinks he can.


This is part of the problem, though - he's decidedly _not_ a perimeter 4. He's a really bad outside shooter but a borderline elite finisher around the rim, the issue is that he's not a 6'10" 270lb giant so people (foremost Smith himself) keep talking themselves into the idea that his athleticism will let him get by playing on the perimeter. He's, at best, a slasher with no business trying to stretch the floor and a high-level garbageman at worst (based solely on ability, not playing style).


----------



## NOFX22 (Sep 28, 2006)

He's signing with the clips


----------



## kbdullah (Jul 8, 2010)

*Re: Pistons reportedly release Josh Smith*

Yahoo reporting Houston is the frontrunner...



> Houston can use its biannual exception – worth $2.077 million annually – to lure Smith. Most teams with an interest in Smith, including the Clippers, Kings, Mavericks and Heat, can offer only the veteran's minimum of $1.4 million.


http://sports.yahoo.com/news/sources--rockets-looming-as-strongest-suitor-to-sign-josh-smith-193133772.html


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Re: Pistons reportedly release Josh Smith*

Makes sense especially with Dwight there.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Re: Pistons reportedly release Josh Smith*

I bet Broussard will say he was the first to leak that.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

*Re: Pistons reportedly release Josh Smith*



Adam said:


> I'm leaving this thread. I can feel the gears turning and the universe conspiring to put this guy in a Heat uniform. Stop talking about it.


It would make me feel better about the whole Bynum fiasco.


----------



## JonMatrix (Apr 8, 2003)

*Re: Pistons reportedly release Josh Smith*

Nets or Hornets should sign him.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

*Re: Pistons reportedly release Josh Smith*



Basel said:


> I bet Broussard will say he was the first to leak that.
















Wouldn't mind Suns taking a chance on him though.


----------



## edabomb (Feb 12, 2005)

*Re: Pistons reportedly release Josh Smith*



Basel said:


> Are we sure he wouldn't think he was the first option regardless of what situation he was in? Imagine him playing alongside Kobe...actually, let's not imagine that please. Stay away from the phone, Mitch.


He and Kobe getting into a fist fight over shots while both shooting <35% would make my year.

Although I do actually want to see Kobe get that % up over 40.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

*Re: Pistons reportedly release Josh Smith*

The heat are probably the best option for Smith. They have the injury exception which is a little bit more than what the Rockets can offer and they have the minutes because McBob is out for the year. To tell the truth I'd not be much unhappier with Josh Smith playing PF for us than I am with Marvin ****ing Williams. Of course I hate his can't defend anyone ass. I'd definitely be down with taking on Smith and trading Marvin+ Stephenson for someone who does not suck.


----------



## LA68 (Apr 3, 2004)

*Re: Pistons reportedly release Josh Smith*

Gutsy move by SVG but, this just is the start. Monroe is leaving and they need to fix their back court. Wholesale changes are needed.

Houston move heaven and earth to acquire him. He could fill the role Bosh would have filled. When Aldridge lit them up in the playoffs, they knew they needed someone at the PF. Jones it too small and injured. They'll never give Montiejunas a full time shot. Josh is their home run try. 

I would just love to watch Howard and Smith antics. That alone would be worth the price of admission.


----------



## FSH (Aug 3, 2002)

*Re: Pistons reportedly release Josh Smith*



LA68 said:


> Gutsy move by SVG but, this just is the start. Monroe is leaving and they need to fix their back court. Wholesale changes are needed.
> 
> Houston move heaven and earth to acquire him. He could fill the role Bosh would have filled. When Aldridge lit them up in the playoffs, they knew they needed someone at the PF. Jones it too small and injured. They'll never give Montiejunas a full time shot. Josh is their home run try.
> 
> I would just love to watch Howard and Smith antics. That alone would be worth the price of admission.


If he isnt pick up on Waivers i think there is no doubt he picks Houston


----------



## Zei_Zao_LS (Apr 1, 2005)

*Re: Pistons reportedly release Josh Smith*

I think everyone has a pretty short memory on how Josh Smith played in Atlanta. Despite his intermittent boneheaded moves, he was a legitimate defensive presence as a weak side and post defender who played pretty good defense within Atlanta's scheme. When he's playing in the post instead of at the 18-23 foot range he's a hell of a post passer, can finish inside and is capable of creating his own shot.

Getting him to do all those things has proven to be a problem, but there's a reason he got that contract. When he's got his game clicking he's a legitimate difference maker. I don't know if he's necessarily going to get back to where he was, but take a look at his DRTG stats from his 3rd year (20 years old) til his last year in Atlanta. He worked well with Al Horford to create a coherent team defense in what was largely a very poorly coached club.


----------



## l0st1 (Jul 2, 2010)

*Re: Pistons reportedly release Josh Smith*



Dissonance said:


> Wouldn't mind Suns taking a chance on him though.



Was thinking the same thing. As long as it's not a longterm contract


----------



## seifer0406 (Jun 8, 2003)

*Re: Pistons reportedly release Josh Smith*



Diable said:


> They were pretty obviously showcasing Josh Smith in the hopes that he would not play like the biggest idiot in the NBA and they could foist him on some other idiot GM. This is just an admission that they could not move him.


I understand that's the case. But what I don't understand is why the urgency to move him now. It's not like the Pistons are in the middle of accomplishing anything. The excuse that they give which is that they want to develop young players is obviously bogus because they don't have young players right now. They have Drummond who they are already playing as much as possible and they made the choice to bench Monroe eventhough Monroe was outplaying Smith for pretty much the entire time that Smith has been in Detroit. Are you telling me that they waived Smith so that they can develop Luigi Datome or Jonas Jerebko? If they are waiving Smith because Smith's being there is the reason they're losing, why do it now when the season is already lost and lose draft position. If they are waiving Smith in order to tank(which means they feel that Smith has positive value), then why not be patient and try to trade him since he has value. It just doesn't make sense either way.

Smith is unmoveable now but that can change. He has 2 1/2 years left on his contract and anything could happen. At the very least he becomes tradeable in his last season when he becomes an expiring contract. This is why I think the move is more than just for basketball reasons. There has to be something going on behind the scenes


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

*Re: Pistons reportedly release Josh Smith*

Smith is not going to agree to anything longer than a year or two. What makes sense for him to do is to take a one year deal at any place where he can rebuild his value as a ball player. You go some place, do what the coach says, have a few cliches ready when the press asks you questions and you try to play winning basketball. Probably be a good idea to go see some sick kids in the hospital when you have the time

Then after the season you go around showing off your merit badges and you let your agent tell all the GM's how you are a good soldier who has a bad rep as a brain dead chucker.

Chances are he still goes out does the same brain dead shit he's been doing and some GM still gives him a contract that has everyone shaking their heads


----------



## NOFX22 (Sep 28, 2006)

FSH said:


> LA68 said:
> 
> 
> > Gutsy move by SVG but, this just is the start. Monroe is leaving and they need to fix their back court. Wholesale changes are needed.
> ...


What teams are under the cap that can claim him


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

*Re: Pistons reportedly release Josh Smith*

It's not so much about developing anyone as it is getting him off the team. He got paid, saw we weren't contending anytime soon and stopped giving a shit. SVG wants to put his own imprint on the team, and that means parting ways with all these bad contracts Dumars loved to hand out. 

We tried to move him, but the only offer was Sacramento and that wasn't a really good one. He would have been an attractive trade option, as an expiring, 2 years down the line, but definitely not now. I don't know why anyone worth a damn would take him on, he got paid and he's running on cruise control for the foreseeable future.

Move Jennings and Monroe next, and engage in full out tank mode. SVG inherited a mess, and while he hasn't been perfect, getting rid of Smith is a step in the right direction.


----------



## seifer0406 (Jun 8, 2003)

*Re: Pistons reportedly release Josh Smith*

http://espn.go.com/video/clip?id=12068155

my thoughts exactly


----------



## Ballscientist (Nov 11, 2002)

*Re: Pistons reportedly release Josh Smith*

Win or stats/money?

Win: Spurs or Warriors

Stats/money: Rockets or Suns

Mavs and Clippers will not give him Stats and will not give him any money.


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

*Re: Pistons reportedly release Josh Smith*

the Spurs cant possibly be interested can they? he's not very Spurs worthy - character is supposedly a big deal for them (and ps the Lakers can offer him more than just about anyone with their 4.8 exception - not that I'd want that)


----------



## l0st1 (Jul 2, 2010)

*Re: Pistons reportedly release Josh Smith*

Haven't looked up the numbers but pretty sure the Suns have about 5M in cap space right now.

Suns could use some defense up front, we like to play small(ish). He would be a good option at PF for us. We go small with him and Keiff up front. He shouldn't have to take outside shots in our system.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

*Re: Pistons reportedly release Josh Smith*



Diable said:


> if you go to Larry **** on this you figure that what happens is that Smith gets all his money this year and then they use the stretch provision on him. So the 2 years 27 million he is owed after this season would get paid over 4 years and the Pistons will get a cap hit with around the MLE until what 2018-19. It must be the same thing as with Boozer where he goes to whoever puts in the highest bid on him. Not sure if you can pick him up and then move him immediately or not. If you were a team with cap space and nothing to lose he'd be a good gamble.


Boozer was an amnesty case. Smith was waived. Two different things. 

No bidding in waivers, you either take his full contract or pass. When he passes all 29 teams he's a free agent and gets paid IN ADDITION to his Pistons deal.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

*Re: Pistons reportedly release Josh Smith*



Jamel Irief said:


> Boozer was an amnesty case. Smith was waived. Two different things.
> 
> No bidding in waivers, you either take his full contract or pass. When he passes all 29 teams he's a free agent and gets paid IN ADDITION to his Pistons deal.


If you claim him off waivers are you stuck with the full contract, or only partial since the Pistons are paying as well?

In the NHL I think its something like 50/50 on waiver claims.


----------



## Mrs. Thang (Apr 14, 2011)

*Re: Pistons reportedly release Josh Smith*

Even without waivers, Detroit gets to deduct 50% of whatever another team pays him above the minimum over the life of the original contract from what they owe him (but not from the cap). So he gets to double-dip, but it's not 1-to-1.


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

*Re: Pistons reportedly release Josh Smith*

And to think Sacramento reportedly offered Jason Thompson and Derrick Williams for Smith in the offseason. Van Gundy declined. 

Ouch. If that's the case, I'm not sure Van Gundy is fit for such a front office position.


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

*Re: Pistons reportedly release Josh Smith*

neither of those guys is particularly any good and Thompson is on a multi year deal I can see why he wouldn't be falling all over himself for that offer


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

*Re: Pistons reportedly release Josh Smith*

I think that the Kings wanted Detroit to hand over a first round pick as well.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

*Re: Pistons reportedly release Josh Smith*



R-Star said:


> If you claim him off waivers are you stuck with the full contract, or only partial since the Pistons are paying as well?
> 
> In the NHL I think its something like 50/50 on waiver claims.


If you claim him off waivers you're stuck with the full contract.

It's also important to note Boozer didn't choose to go to the Lakers. The Lakers won by bidding the highest. Smith can sign wherever he wants if he clears waivers.


----------



## seifer0406 (Jun 8, 2003)

*Re: Pistons reportedly release Josh Smith*



Diable said:


> I think that the Kings wanted Detroit to hand over a first round pick as well.


That's not correct. The trade that was on the table in the offseason was Josh Smith for Carl Landry and Jason Thompson. SVG passed on that trade thinking that Smith would remain with the Pistons. When that didn't work out SVG tried to trade Smith again and that's when all the teams they contacted wanted a 1st rd in the package.

http://www.detroitbadboys.com/2014/...trade-rumors-detroit-pistons-sacramento-kings

from the Detroit SBnation blog


----------



## seifer0406 (Jun 8, 2003)

*Re: Pistons reportedly release Josh Smith*



Mrs. Thang said:


> Even without waivers, Detroit gets to deduct 50% of whatever another team pays him above the minimum over the life of the original contract from what they owe him (but not from the cap). So he gets to double-dip, but it's not 1-to-1.


I don't know where you're getting this rule from. I'm pretty sure waiving someone means that you will be paying his salary in full. If what you're saying is true then that pretty much eliminates the need for buyouts.


----------



## Mrs. Thang (Apr 14, 2011)

*Re: Pistons reportedly release Josh Smith*



seifer0406 said:


> I don't know where you're getting this rule from. I'm pretty sure waiving someone means that you will be paying his salary in full. If what you're saying is true then that pretty much eliminates the need for buyouts.


I'm getting it directly from the CBA. It's called "set-off". Look it up. The only thing I think I was wrong about before is that the set-off actually does apply to the salary cap as well and it actually applies to the total stretch period, not just the two remaining years of his deal. Teams can still negotiate buyouts to save money off of the total obligation, but buyouts are negotiations and as part of those negotiations agents almost always demand the set-off rights be waived (there is no chance a player with multiple years remaining on a deal would ever agree to take less money in a buyout and still have to set-off future salary).

By waiving Smith outright and stretching his salary, they net $8.1 million in cap space each of the next two summers (2015 and 2016) at the cost of $5.4 million in space the next three (2017-2019). But remember the new TV deal takes effect in 2017 and the cap is expected to jump substantially, so they could basically inflate their way out of a significant portion of that $5.4 million debt. All of that is even before potential set-offs they get from other teams, so if he signs a 3 year $20 million contract with someone, they would get almost $3 million extra space in each of those years.

Teams can only use the stretch provision on one player at a time, so if they had traded him for Landry and Thompson they would be on the hook for the same amount of money without the flexibility to recoup cap space (plus neither of those guys have any set-off value).

People are talking like SVG just rage-cut him and isn't thinking about the future, but this move is actually a pretty brilliantly calculated play for a bunch of flexibility he didn't previously have. I wouldn't be surprised at all of this becomes a template for other teams (hello Deron Williams).


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

*Re: Pistons reportedly release Josh Smith*



seifer0406 said:


> That's not correct. The trade that was on the table in the offseason was Josh Smith for Carl Landry and Jason Thompson. SVG passed on that trade thinking that Smith would remain with the Pistons.


if it was Landry and Thompson that's even worse because then you have two bad players locking you up with multiple year contracts - this wouldn't have helped the Pistons at all either


----------



## seifer0406 (Jun 8, 2003)

*Re: Pistons reportedly release Josh Smith*



Mrs. Thang said:


> I'm getting it directly from the CBA. It's called "set-off". Look it up. The only thing I think I was wrong about before is that the set-off actually does apply to the salary cap as well and it actually applies to the total stretch period, not just the two remaining years of his deal. Teams can still negotiate buyouts to save money off of the total obligation, but buyouts are negotiations and as part of those negotiations agents almost always demand the set-off rights be waived (there is no chance a player with multiple years remaining on a deal would ever agree to take less money in a buyout and still have to set-off future salary).


I stand corrected, I did not know about the set-off rule.

However I think the amount of money that the Pistons save will be very little. Assuming that Josh Smith gets 3 mil a year from some team for the next 2 years, the Pistons will only save about a mil each year off that 14 mil contract. In the best case scenario they'll be paying Smith 24 million instead of 28. Add the stretch provision it'll come out to be something like giving up slightly more than a MLE worth of capspace for the next 4 years.


----------



## seifer0406 (Jun 8, 2003)

*Re: Pistons reportedly release Josh Smith*



e-monk said:


> if it was Landry and Thompson that's even worse because then you have two bad players locking you up with multiple year contracts - this wouldn't have helped the Pistons at all either


I don't see how that's worse than just cutting the guy and still paying his salary. I would bet if SVG had that trade on the table now he would've taken it in a heartbeat. Thompson at 6 mil a year isn't terrible. He's your average backup big and while 6 mil is no bargain it's what a lot of backup bigs are getting paid for. You would only be stuck with Landry.


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

*Re: Pistons reportedly release Josh Smith*

maybe it would be easier to move 2 bad 6-7m contracts instead of one bad 14m contract? I guess I could see that but it's still a punt and do you really want to load up at that position when you're problem is already you don't have enough minutes for the bigs you do have?


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

*Re: Pistons reportedly release Josh Smith*

I'd assume that Smith signs for something meager for the remainder of this year and then in the off season he probably gets something in the area of the MLE. Signing anything long term is not in his best interest because he can't get anything now that he could not get in the off season when there are teams with cap space.

If he can manage to make himself look attractive he could even get a 10 million dollar deal. It's not as though GM's don't give out bad deals either, or that they ever learn anything. Spencer Hawes got 6 million and people thought that he took a discount. No real reason why Smith can not do the same, aside from the fact that he's Josh Smith and he's made a real commitment to being a dumbass between the lines.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

*Re: Pistons reportedly release Josh Smith*



Diable said:


> I'd assume that Smith signs for something meager for the remainder of this year and then in the off season he probably gets something in the area of the MLE. Signing anything long term is not in his best interest because he can't get anything now that he could not get in the off season when there are teams with cap space.
> 
> If he can manage to make himself look attractive he could even get a 10 million dollar deal. It's not as though GM's don't give out bad deals either, or that they ever learn anything. Spencer Hawes got 6 million and people thought that he took a discount. No real reason why Smith can not do the same, aside from the fact that he's Josh Smith and he's made a real commitment to being a dumbass between the lines.


Agreed. I see him going to Houston on a cheap 1 year deal and then re-signing on a decent deal if they make a deep run in the playoffs.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Re: Pistons reportedly release Josh Smith*

@WojYahooNBA: Josh Smith has committed to signing with the Houston Rockets, league sources tell Yahoo Sports. He clears waivers at 5 PM today.

...


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Can't wait to see this. It's going to be hilarious to watch Houston go on a slide because an already shitty locker room gets even worse.

I wonder if Smith gets to hang out with self proclaimed cornerstone franchise super hero, bad asses Dwight and Harden, or if he has to sit with the rest of the role players like Parsons did.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

R-Star said:


> Can't wait to see this. It's going to be hilarious to watch Houston go on a slide because an already shitty locker room gets even worse.
> 
> I wonder if Smith gets to hang out with self proclaimed cornerstone franchise super hero, bad asses Dwight and Harden, or if he has to sit with the rest of the role players like Parsons did.



Howard and Smith are BFF's. It might be Harden who gets left out.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

This is one of the most fun NBA experiments I can remember. Rockets are must watch now.


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

This does excite me.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

I'm seriously pretty hyped that Cuban and Morey have stepped to the plate in the Western Conference arms race. It is TIME for the Thunder to step up and make a move. 

#BringBackJeffGreen


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Is he better than Terrence Jones? Jones has looked really good in 2014.


----------



## Mrs. Thang (Apr 14, 2011)

Exciting maybe to see if Harden loses the top spot on the bad defense highlight real.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

Jamel Irief said:


> Is he better than Terrence Jones? Jones has looked really good in 2014.


Jones still has to be the starter when healthy, right? I see Josh as a bench piece for this team.


----------



## Mrs. Thang (Apr 14, 2011)

They guaranteed him a staring spot to get him to sign. Terrence Jones and Montiejunas are both better players.


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

doesn't pairing him with Howard just insure that he continues to launch treys in the quixotic belief that he's a stretch?


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

Mrs. Thang said:


> They guaranteed him a staring spot to get him to sign. Terrence Jones and Montiejunas are both better players.


Wait what? If this is true, it was an enormous mistake for this franchise. I can't imagine this is going to be the case.


----------



## BlakeJesus (Feb 1, 2006)

He can start and play 20-25 mpg still.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Apparently he limited his options to Miami and Houston because those were the only places that were willing to let him start. I'm not sure how long that holds if he stinks it up though. Or maybe he starts and ends up playing 20 minutes per night. Miami would have been a better choice because he'd have had to play major minutes for them, unless it turned into a catastrophe. Houston does not really have a pressing need to give him major minutes unless he performs.

Hard to believe, but now the Rockets have become an even less likeable team.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

R-Star said:


> Can't wait to see this. It's going to be hilarious to watch Houston go on a slide because *an already shitty locker room gets even worse.*
> 
> I wonder if Smith gets to hang out with self proclaimed cornerstone franchise super hero, bad asses Dwight and Harden, or if he has to sit with the rest of the role players like Parsons did.


What in the hell are you talking about???


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Jamel Irief said:


> Is he better than Terrence Jones? Jones has looked really good in 2014.





RollWithEm said:


> Jones still has to be the starter when healthy, right? I see Josh as a bench piece for this team.





Mrs. Thang said:


> They guaranteed him a staring spot to get him to sign. Terrence Jones and Montiejunas are both better players.


Terrence Jones is most likely out for the remainder of the season. He's got serious nerve damage in his leg and it has not improved at all with the last update. 

Not even the team doctors know when he's coming back. He's out for a long time. 

DMo, while coming into his own lately is better suited to come off the bench with the 2nd unit in my opinion. After Dmo, our options are Tarik Black and Joey Dorsey. lol

If Smith can keep his 3's under control, I don't see this hurting the Rockets at all. If he sucks, he gets cut. Its only a 1 year deal


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

R-Star said:


> Can't wait to see this. It's going to be hilarious to watch Houston go on a slide because an already shitty locker room gets even worse.
> 
> I wonder if Smith gets to hang out with self proclaimed cornerstone franchise super hero, bad asses Dwight and Harden, or if he has to sit with the rest of the role players like Parsons did.


Any team that has James Harden defending on the perimeter has room for a PF that can flash out onto the perimeter and recover the way Smith does.


----------



## seifer0406 (Jun 8, 2003)

I don't see how anyone can say that this move hurts the Rockets. It's 2.1 mil a year for the rest of the year and he fills a position that they need. Do you really think that Josh Smith is worse than Tariq Black and Joey Dorsey?


----------



## seifer0406 (Jun 8, 2003)

*Re: Pistons reportedly release Josh Smith*



Diable said:


> I'd assume that Smith signs for something meager for the remainder of this year and then in the off season he probably gets something in the area of the MLE. Signing anything long term is not in his best interest because he can't get anything now that he could not get in the off season when there are teams with cap space.
> 
> If he can manage to make himself look attractive he could even get a 10 million dollar deal. It's not as though GM's don't give out bad deals either, or that they ever learn anything. Spencer Hawes got 6 million and people thought that he took a discount. No real reason why Smith can not do the same, aside from the fact that he's Josh Smith and he's made a real commitment to being a dumbass between the lines.


If he's capable of playing himself into being worth 10 mil a year to some GM, then why the **** wouldn't you keep him on the team and see if he turns it around in the next 2 1/2 years. Is Detroit so dysfunctional that a talented player (if you believe he is talented) can't make it work?

You can't have it both ways here. If SVG feels Josh Smith has talent then it doesn't make sense to waive him now because theres a good chance that he'll play better. If SVG feels Josh Smith is worthless, then he should've taken that trade.


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

Given Josh Smith's desire to shoot three pointers and the Rockets philosophy of encouraging the shooting of three pointers, is it safe to say that Dwight finally has his "stretch 4" that he hasn't had since Ryan Anderson? Smith will happily shoot 3-4 per game. How many he makes is another issue entirely.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

Sir Patchwork said:


> Given Josh Smith's desire to shoot three pointers and the Rockets philosophy of encouraging the shooting of three pointers, is it safe to say that Dwight finally has his "stretch 4" that he hasn't had since Ryan Anderson? Smith will happily shoot 3-4 per game. How many he makes is another issue entirely.


I don't think anyone is questioning how much Josh is going to love playing on the Rockets. The only question is whether he will help or hurt them in the playoffs as a starter.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

OneBadLT123 said:


> What in the hell are you talking about???


The whole Harden/Howard talk about how everyone else on the team outside of them are role players and that included Parsons?


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

seifer0406 said:


> I don't see how anyone can say that this move hurts the Rockets. It's 2.1 mil a year for the rest of the year and he fills a position that they need. Do you really think that Josh Smith is worse than Tariq Black and Joey Dorsey?


Again, some people just have no concept of team chemistry.


----------



## seifer0406 (Jun 8, 2003)

R-Star said:


> Again, some people just have no concept of team chemistry.


Team chemistry sounds great until you're giving Tariq Black and Joey Dorsey significant minutes while you're trying to make the playoffs in the Western conference. At that point finding NBA caliber players takes precedence.

Again, it's 2.1 mil. Even if Josh Smith pulls a Gilbert Arenas and put a gun in somebody's locker all you have to do is waive him. It's a no risk high reward move.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

R-Star said:


> Again, some people just have no concept of team chemistry.





R-Star said:


> The whole Harden/Howard talk about how everyone else on the team outside of them are role players and that included Parsons?


You have absolutely no idea what you're talking about. The chemistry on this team is at an all time high. 

You're just rambling about a bunch of nothing, and clearly you know nothing of the Rockets other than you hate them.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

seifer0406 said:


> Team chemistry sounds great until you're giving Tariq Black and Joey Dorsey significant minutes while you're trying to make the playoffs in the Western conference. At that point finding NBA caliber players takes precedence.
> 
> Again, it's 2.1 mil. Even if Josh Smith pulls a Gilbert Arenas and put a gun in somebody's locker all you have to do is waive him. It's a no risk high reward move.


Tell that to the 2013/2014 Indiana Pacers and Andrew Bynum.

Again, people take chemistry far too lightly around here. If I had a team of fragile prima donnas like Dwight and Snaggle Tooth Harden I wouldn't want a cancer like Smith coming in, especially since hes best buddies with Dwight. 

I wouldn't take Smith for free in if I were Houston.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

OneBadLT123 said:


> You have absolutely no idea what you're talking about. The chemistry on this team is at an all time high.
> 
> You're just rambling about a bunch of nothing, and clearly you know nothing of the Rockets other than you hate them.


Just like I hate the Knicks, and Blazers, and Lakers and Bulls and.......

There's nothing worse than a fan who cries hater whenever someone says something he doesn't like. I was just going to write a plain "Shut the **** up" but I'll elaborate.

Is there or is there not clear stories in every major sports media outlet out Dwight and Harden running their mouths about being franchise corner stone super hero gangsters who distance themselves from the layman idiot role players of the team going into this season? Oh what? There is? It all happened when Parsons left? Dwight kind of kept running his mouth to the media afterwards? AND there's a history of his previous teammates hating him on top of that?

SHUT THE **** UP. 


Honestly. If you're a homer that's fine. But live in reality or shut the **** up. I'm not going to sit here and play tea time with you. There's clearly been a rift described this year. If you want to act like Houston finally playing like it has 2 allstars and having a record that represents that somehow proves me wrong, great. But it doesn't. 

All time high chemistry and locker room..... **** you.


----------



## Ballscientist (Nov 11, 2002)

For Rockets:

Bosh and Josh are similar in everything including their name! - whole seasons average:

Points, rebounds, assists, steal .....

I think Hawks Josh are a bit better than Heat Bosh. (for comparison)

one thing difference: Bosh $118 million contract, Josh $4 million contract


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Ballscientist said:


> For Rockets:
> 
> Bosh and Josh are similar in everything including their name! - whole seasons average:
> 
> ...


Bosh this year averages 22 and 8 on 48%.

Smith averages 13 and 7 on 39%. 

There is literally never a year Josh Smith has scored over 20 ppg. His peak is 4 years ago at 18.8. 

In his 11 year career hes shot better than Bosh is this year twice. He averaged 16 ppg those seasons.

Its a BS post so I probably shouldn't have even bothered, but I think people think Josh Smith is some struggling star and I feel the need to point out that hes never been that good. 

Josh Smith has never been very good. 2 seasons ago BlakeJesus or some dummy tried to tell me he'd be the best player in an Indiana/Atlanta playoff series and I laughed my dick off. It literally is just growing back now, which is why I allow myself to post on here again.

Some of you just are the stupidest mother ****ers I've ever seen when it comes to basketball. But you all stick together so its hard to point out how dumb you are.


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

R-Star said:


> There's clearly been a rift described this year.


a "rift" that occurred in the offseason, with a player no longer with the team, that likely was exaggerated at the time anyway? seems like not a huge deal to me.

josh smith isn't an ideal pickup, but he has some things he does really well and he can definitely help the team if he's playing well. and i haven't followed his career incredibly closely but i don't exactly remember the idea of him being a locker room cancer. he's just a guy who has a history of taking bad shots who has played terrible basketball the last couple of years on a team where he was a horrible fit.

with jones out indefinitely, really don't see the downside to this deal. worst case, they just cut him and have the exact same team they have now.


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

This is a very good move for the Rockets. They have added Smith for nothing.


----------



## seifer0406 (Jun 8, 2003)

R-Star said:


> Tell that to the 2013/2014 Indiana Pacers and Andrew Bynum.
> 
> Again, people take chemistry far too lightly around here. If I had a team of fragile prima donnas like Dwight and Snaggle Tooth Harden I wouldn't want a cancer like Smith coming in, especially since hes best buddies with Dwight.
> 
> I wouldn't take Smith for free in if I were Houston.


So much fail with this post.

1. The Pacers made the conference finals so I don't see what you're trying to get at. Were they suppose to win the championship had they not signed Andrew Bynum? Did the addition of Andrew Bynum destroy Roy Hibbert's career? If that's the case he's the biggest 7-4 crybaby that the NBA has ever seen.

2. The Pacers had no need for Andrew Bynum since they already have Roy Hibbert. Meanwhile the Rockets's starting power forward Terrence Jones is likely out for the year and the team is starting D-league caliber players in his place. The 2 situations are not nearly comparable.

3. You do realize that the Rockets are 20-7 right now with Dwight and Terrence Jones missing a bunch of games right? They obviously have no idea what they're doing because winning in the West is extremely easy. Won't take Josh Smith for free if you are their GM? You're not the ****ing GM. You're a clueless fan that has no idea what you're talking about. Get the **** outta here


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

R-Star said:


> Tell that to the 2013/2014 Indiana Pacers and Andrew Bynum.
> 
> Again, people take chemistry far too lightly around here. If I had a team of fragile prima donnas like Dwight and Snaggle Tooth Harden I wouldn't want a cancer like Smith coming in, especially since hes best buddies with Dwight.
> 
> I wouldn't take Smith for free in if I were Houston.


I still remember when you said the thunder had to dump Westbrook because he didn't get along with Durant.


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

Smith is best friends with Howard, why the **** would he be a cancer?

The Houston Rockets might just win a Championship after this move. They have elite defenders and a premier scorer in Harden. 1 through 5, they may have the best starting unit in the league.


----------



## Mrs. Thang (Apr 14, 2011)

It really can't be reiterated enough that Josh Smith isn't a good player though. I would be afraid of his relationship with Howard because it's just going to make it harder to marginalize his role.

Do people not realize that, along with his usual struggles from distance and attrocious defense, he's now shooting under 50% from the free throw line and has also been one of the worst in the league around the rim? Detroit is 5-23 but every lineup not including Smith actually has a net positive point differential on the season.

It's not just a question of system buy-in and role with Smith. He's been a horrible player even within his niche.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Mrs. Thang said:


> It really can't be reiterated enough that Josh Smith isn't a good player though. I would be afraid of his relationship with Howard because it's just going to make it harder to marginalize his role.
> 
> Do people not realize that, along with his usual struggles from distance and attrocious defense, he's now shooting under 50% from the free throw line and has also been one of the worst in the league around the rim? Detroit is 5-23 but every lineup not including Smith actually has a net positive point differential on the season.
> 
> It's not just a question of system buy-in and role with Smith. He's been a horrible player even within his niche.


He hasn't played well but to act like he isn't talented is a different issue. He's still a 6'10" elite athlete with great ball handling skills. I mean can you name one thing Joey Dorsey does better?

I saw the Rockets play in Oakland couple weeks back and literally couldn't tell who any of their backup bigs were.


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

Jamel Irief said:


> I saw the Rockets play in Oakland couple weeks back and literally couldn't tell who any of their backup bigs were.


Donatas Motiejunas is the big white guy. But, yeah. Smith in a role where he isn't needed as a scorer and can focus on defense is a huge upgrade for the Rockets.


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

so the question will be has he been mailing it in with the Pistons and will he now turn it back on for the Rockets


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Detroit was a horrible situation for Smith, you just can not have a guy like that as the first option. Ideally you'd never run a play for him aside from involving him in P&R plays that ended up in dunks.


I'm not sure that Smith's elite athlete any more either. I have not watched him play very much for some time, but the sense I get is that he no longer has elite athletic ability by NBA standards. Smith is going to be a roleplayer, but the question is whether or not he understands the concept.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

E.H. Munro said:


> Donatas Motiejunas is the big white guy. But, yeah. Smith in a role where he isn't needed as a scorer and can focus on defense is a huge upgrade for the Rockets.


Pretty sure he started


----------



## XxIrvingxX (Apr 23, 2012)

Am I the only one who really likes this move by Houston? I mean think about it. Josh Smith is a head case, sure, but he fills out a position that Houston was lacking pretty badly at. Not to mention, there was a time when Josh Smith was an extremely effective player. Put him in the right role and right system and you can get an effective player out of him. 

But most importantly, they gave up nothing for him and are paying very little for him. It's a good deal, no matter what way you look at it.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

seifer0406 said:


> So much fail with this post.
> 
> 1. The Pacers made the conference finals so I don't see what you're trying to get at. Were they suppose to win the championship had they not signed Andrew Bynum? Did the addition of Andrew Bynum destroy Roy Hibbert's career? If that's the case he's the biggest 7-4 crybaby that the NBA has ever seen.
> 
> ...


Wow, are you a joke poster now? What the **** do you think ever happened that you, a nobody racist piece of shit can talk back to me?

Didn't you just post in this thread telling Mrs Thang she had no idea what she was talking about, then turn around and pull a "Well shucks, I guess I was wrong, but here's why I wasn't reeeaaaaallly wrong if you look at it this way." But yea.... _I'm_ the clueless fan. 

You're a joke Seifer. You'll attempt to post with me, and when I've made a big enough joke out of slapping your bitch ass around you'll pull a "I don't have time for this. I'm not replying to any more of your posts."


Again, you're out of your ****ing mind if you think you can post with me, you racist scum bag.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Jamel Irief said:


> I still remember when you said the thunder had to dump Westbrook because he didn't get along with Durant.


Check the archives. You don't remember that because it never happened. There were others that said that though. Not sure why you're trying to dump it on my lap.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

R-Star said:


> Check the archives. You don't remember that because it never happened. There were others that said that though. Not sure why you're trying to dump it on my lap.


Right.

http://www.basketballforum.com/nba-forum/464665-what-do-westbrook.html


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Jamel Irief said:


> Right.
> 
> http://www.basketballforum.com/nba-forum/464665-what-do-westbrook.html


The exact words are "Testing the waters"

Not to mention, lets not sit back and act like OKC has won multiple titles and its all because you said they shouldn't see what Westbrooks value is around the league.


----------



## seifer0406 (Jun 8, 2003)

R-Star said:


> Wow, are you a joke poster now? What the **** do you think ever happened that you, a nobody racist piece of shit can talk back to me?
> 
> Didn't you just post in this thread telling Mrs Thang she had no idea what she was talking about, then turn around and pull a "Well shucks, I guess I was wrong, but here's why I wasn't reeeaaaaallly wrong if you look at it this way." But yea.... _I'm_ the clueless fan.
> 
> ...


I'm still waiting for you to come to Taiwan to beat me up you big internet tough guy you.

It's obvious that you've conceded your point on Josh Smith. I'm not going to get into the rest of your childish nonsense.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

seifer0406 said:


> I'm still waiting for you to come to Taiwan to beat me up you big internet tough guy you.
> 
> It's obvious that you've conceded your point on Josh Smith. I'm not going to get into the rest of your childish nonsense.


Conceded how? Josh Smith makes teams worse in my opinion. Just like JR Smith, just like Lance Stephenson. You can have all the talent in the world, but when you refuse to play in the team structure and jack up contested 3's with 18 seconds left on the shot clock, you hurt your team.

It does not surprise me either that you view your admitted hatred of every Muslim in the world as "childish nonsense". I wouldn't expect anything more from a piece of trash such as yourself.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Enough with the personal attacks, fellas. Take it to the MPT.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Pffftt.... Million Post Thread. You'd like that wouldn't you. 

My boycott of that thread stands. There will be fighting in the streets.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

R-Star said:


> Pffftt.... Million Post Thread. You'd like that wouldn't you.
> 
> My boycott of that thread stands. There will be fighting in the streets.



It's the perfect thread for you.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

No one holds R-Star in a box. My posts are meant for everywhere.

Everywhere and everyone.


----------



## kbdullah (Jul 8, 2010)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/548517951876632576
Rockets waive C Tarik Black to create room for Josh Smith. Gotta believe Cleveland tries to get him or possibly Dallas. I don't think he'll clear waivers.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

I thought this was worth posting... lol


----------



## kbdullah (Jul 8, 2010)

^ Saw that on facebook yesterday. Difference is that 2M for Josh Smith is a one-year rental and in order for the Rockets to keep him going forward they'll have to pay him a real salary in the offseason.


----------



## kbdullah (Jul 8, 2010)

kbdullah said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/548517951876632576
> Rockets waive C Tarik Black to create room for Josh Smith. Gotta believe Cleveland tries to get him or possibly Dallas. I don't think he'll clear waivers.


Lakers Claim Tarik Black off waivers, Waive Xavier Henry



> The Los Angeles Lakers have been awarded center Tarik Black on a waiver claim, it was announced today by General Manager Mitch Kupchak. To make room on the roster for Black, the Lakers have waived Xavier Henry.
> 
> Black, an undrafted rookie from Kansas, appeared in 25 games (12 starts) for the Houston Rockets this season, averaging 4.2 points and 5.1 rebounds while shooting 54.2% from the field in 15.7 minutes per game. The 23-year-old Black was waived by Houston on December 26.
> 
> Henry appeared in nine games this season for the Lakers before suffering a ruptured left Achilles tendon in practice on November 24 that is expected to keep him out the remainder of the season. In his two seasons with Los Angeles, Henry averaged 8.7 points, 2.3 rebounds, and 1.0 assists over 52 games (five starts).


http://www.nba.com/lakers/news/141228tarikblack_claim?cid=FB


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Rockets are 2-3 since Josh Smith signing, where he's averaging a stellar 8ppg, 5rpg and shooting a whopping 34.6% from the field. 

The Pistons on the other hand have won 4 straight games since the trade, almost doubling their win record. 

Small sample size so far, but Detroit is without a doubt better without Smith. Unless @seifer0406 has something to chime in about?


----------



## seifer0406 (Jun 8, 2003)

R-Star said:


> Rockets are 2-3 since Josh Smith signing, where he's averaging a stellar 8ppg, 5rpg and shooting a whopping 34.6% from the field.
> 
> The Pistons on the other hand have won 4 straight games since the trade, almost doubling their win record.
> 
> Small sample size so far, but Detroit is without a doubt better without Smith. Unless @seifer0406 has something to chime in about?


Is your brain too small to follow the discussion? Did I ever say that losing Josh Smith makes the Pistons worse? I even specifically mentioned that the problem I had with the move is the salary ramifications and the fact that even if moving him makes the Pistons better now, all it would do is hurt their draft position because chances are they still won't make the playoffs.

I mean I even spelled it out for you



> If they are waiving Smith because Smith's being there is the reason they're losing, why do it now when the season is already lost and lose draft position. If they are waiving Smith in order to tank(which means they feel that Smith has positive value), then why not be patient and try to trade him since he has value. It just doesn't make sense either way.


Josh Smith was a bad fit for the Pistons. Congratulations, we should hand you an idiot trophy for figuring that out. They were 5-23 when they waived Josh Smith, of course you were the only one that can tell that they were bad.

what a ****ing idiot


----------



## XxIrvingxX (Apr 23, 2012)

This debate started in 2014. It's 2015 and it's still going on. Good lord.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

seifer0406 said:


> Is your brain too small to follow the discussion? Did I ever say that losing Josh Smith makes the Pistons worse? I even specifically mentioned that the problem I had with the move is the salary ramifications and the fact that even if moving him makes the Pistons better now, all it would do is hurt their draft position because chances are they still won't make the playoffs.
> 
> I mean I even spelled it out for you
> 
> ...


Well actually, in the post you quoted you spelt nothing out. You vaguely posted that it could be either scenario and that you didn't agree with it. 

If would be like me posting "Do I like Roy Hibberts max deal? Well, he could either play great and make it look like a bargain, or he could play horribly and become one of the most overpaid players in the league. Either of those could happen."

That's not an opinion. 

By the way, next time your want to call someone an idiot, you should probably do so by capitalizing the first letter of your sentence.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

R-Star said:


> Rockets are 2-3 since Josh Smith signing, where he's averaging a stellar 8ppg, 5rpg and shooting a whopping 34.6% from the field.
> 
> The Pistons on the other hand have won 4 straight games since the trade, almost doubling their win record.
> 
> Small sample size so far, but Detroit is without a doubt better without Smith. Unless @seifer0406 has something to chime in about?


The substitution Kevin McHale made 1:30 into the 3rd quarter last night told me all I needed to know about how much he likes this move. He took out all 5 starters because of their lack of effort and subbed in the dynamite quintet of Terry-Brewer-Papa-Montiejunas-Dorsey against the Pelicans' starters... in a game they were only down 20 at the time. Power move by the coach to try to gain control of his locker room if I've ever seen one.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

R-Star said:


> The Pistons on the other hand have won 4 straight games since the trade, almost doubling their win record.


Smith's minutes have basically gone to a combination of Monroe, Jerebko, and Caron Butler. Those are all guys who know how to fit seemlessly into an offensive philosophy without taking too much off the table at the other end.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

RollWithEm said:


> The substitution Kevin McHale made 1:30 into the 3rd quarter last night told me all I needed to know about how much he likes this move. He took out all 5 starters because of their lack of effort and subbed in the dynamite quintet of Terry-Brewer-Papa-Montiejunas-Dorsey against the Pelicans' starters... in a game they were only down 20 at the time. Power move by the coach to try to gain control of his locker room if I've ever seen one.


Chemistry is something people on this forum take far too lightly. The last thing I would want to pair next to Dwight Howard is a lazy buddy with a history of not listening to his coaches. 

Josh Smith is going to continue being a net negative for the Rockets.


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Jarebko has been a revelation for me. I have not watched him play at all for 2 odd years but he is a lot better than he was 2 years back, 

He is a great 6th man for the Pistons if they keep him next season.


----------



## seifer0406 (Jun 8, 2003)

R-Star said:


> Well actually, in the post you quoted you spelt nothing out. You vaguely posted that it could be either scenario and that you didn't agree with it.
> 
> If would be like me posting "Do I like Roy Hibberts max deal? Well, he could either play great and make it look like a bargain, or he could play horribly and become one of the most overpaid players in the league. Either of those could happen."
> 
> ...


I never claimed to have given an opinion on whether Josh Smith makes the Pistons worse. You were the one that's assuming that I had hence that little jab of yours. My opinion was on the move itself, which is waiving the guy and having him count towards your cap. I already explained why at 5-23 whether Josh Smith makes the Pistons better or worse is irrelevant and it wouldn't change my position on the matter because if he makes the Pistons better then they could've traded him because he should have value, if he makes them worse then they should've kept him until after the season. Either way it's a bad move at this time in my opinion.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

seifer0406 said:


> I never claimed to have given an opinion on whether Josh Smith makes the Pistons worse. You were the one that's assuming that I had hence that little jab of yours. My opinion was on the move itself, which is waiving the guy and having him count towards your cap. I already explained why at 5-23 whether Josh Smith makes the Pistons better or worse is irrelevant and it wouldn't change my position on the matter because if he makes the Pistons better then they could've traded him because he should have value, if he makes them worse then they should've kept him until after the season. Either way it's a bad move at this time in my opinion.


No one was trading for this seasons Josh Smith with his contract attached, which is why they had to waive him to get rid of him.


----------



## seifer0406 (Jun 8, 2003)

R-Star said:


> No one was trading for this seasons Josh Smith with his contract attached, which is why they had to waive him to get rid of him.


Yes Captain Obvious.....everyone knows the reason that they waived him is because they couldn't trade him.....anything else you want to enlighten us with?


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

seifer0406 said:


> Yes Captain Obvious.....everyone knows the reason that they waived him is because they couldn't trade him.....anything else you want to enlighten us with?




Just that you keep falling over your own talking points and are thus throwing a hissy fit.

Are you distancing yourself from saying Smith makes the Rockets better now as well?


----------



## seifer0406 (Jun 8, 2003)

R-Star said:


> Just that you keep falling over your own talking points and are thus throwing a hissy fit.
> 
> Are you distancing yourself from saying Smith makes the Rockets better now as well?


You have to be trolling dude. Someone can't possibly be this stupid. Nobody in this thread ever mentioned Josh Smith being good for the Pistons. Not me, not anybody. That wasn't the point of the discussion. You're the only one who thinks theres some imaginary idiot out there arguing with you on whether Josh Smith is bad for the Pistons. Theres no such person, you're the only idiot in this thread.

As for Josh Smith on the Rockets, again, my point was he's an upgrade than the guys that they currently have (Tarik Black/Joey Dorsey). He does make the Rockets better in that regard, giving them a NBA caliber player instead of forcing D-league or 11th/12th man to play 20+ minutes.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

seifer0406 said:


> You have to be trolling dude. Someone can't possibly be this stupid. Nobody in this thread ever mentioned Josh Smith being good for the Pistons. Not me, not anybody. That wasn't the point of the discussion. You're the only one who thinks theres some imaginary idiot out there arguing with you on whether Josh Smith is bad for the Pistons. Theres no such person, you're the only idiot in this thread.
> 
> *As for Josh Smith on the Rockets, again, my point was he's an upgrade than the guys that they currently have (Tarik Black/Joey Dorsey). He does make the Rockets better in that regard, giving them a NBA caliber player instead of forcing D-league or 11th/12th man to play 20+ minutes.*


Why do his stats not reflect that then?


----------



## seifer0406 (Jun 8, 2003)

R-Star said:


> Why do his stats not reflect that then?


Before I even engage this discussion, do you want to state your position clearly for everyone to see that you believe Tarik Black and Joey Dorsey are better players than Josh Smith?


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

seifer0406 said:


> Before I even engage this discussion, do you want to state your position clearly for everyone to see that you believe Tarik Black and Joey Dorsey are better players than Josh Smith?


I've clearly stated my opinion.

Please feel free to express how you disagree or more likely don't understand it.


----------



## seifer0406 (Jun 8, 2003)

R-Star said:


> I've clearly stated my opinion.
> 
> Please feel free to express how you disagree or more likely don't understand it.


Well, you better say it clearly because the last time I pointed out how wrong you were about Perry Jones being a huge part of OKC's bench you wiggled like a little bitch and cried semantics. I'm not going to waste my time this time because we all know you'll just be a bitch about it again.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

seifer0406 said:


> Well, you better say it clearly because the last time I pointed out how wrong you were about Perry Jones being a huge part of OKC's bench you wiggled like a little bitch and cried semantics. I'm not going to waste my time this time because we all know you'll just be a bitch about it again.


Perry Jones isn't a big part of OKC? That's news to me.



Seifer said:


> You riggled out of it like a little bitch. You'z a little biatch R-Star. You know what Im sayin'?


No Seifer, I don't know what the **** you're trying to say. I'm not hip to your Taiwanese street talk. 

To make it clear for you even though anyone else reading the thread already knows my opinion since I stated it clearly, I think a player such as Josh Smith will make any team he goes to worse. Especially since his top tier athleticism is wearing down. I think he's so bad that a team just waived him and ate his contract just to get rid of him. That's what I think. Can you point out where any of that got confusing for you? Or are you still confused how 20+ mpg Perry Jones is important to OKC and haven't moved on from that discussion yet?


----------



## seifer0406 (Jun 8, 2003)

R-Star said:


> Perry Jones isn't a big part of OKC? That's news to me.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Then why did you quote me and reply with this



R-Star said:


> Why do his stats not reflect that then?


If you want to compare stats then you're comparing players. If you want to compare whether or not the team is worse or better with a particular player then first you need to come up with a way of determining how much better or worse a player changes a team and then tell me how Josh Smith rank in that system of yours. Just simply saying I believe he makes the team worse and providing no evidence is meaningless.

btw, this entire thing is based on FIVE games. Even if you had a system I don't know how you can come to any sort of conclusion in such a small sample size.


----------



## XxIrvingxX (Apr 23, 2012)

Both of you shut the **** up


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

seifer0406 said:


> Then why did you quote me and reply with this
> 
> 
> 
> ...


A system? Do you believe this guy?

We aren't allowed to use stats for no other reason than Josh Smith has put up terrible stats so it immediately disproves your stance. So instead I have to come up with an alternate way to show if a player improves or worses a team he's on? Hmmm.... win loss record should help, no?

By the way, Josh Smith was moved back to the bench tonight after being promised a starters role on the team. Thought you'd like to know. 

A ****ing system. Wow......


----------



## seifer0406 (Jun 8, 2003)

R-Star said:


> A system? Do you believe this guy?
> 
> We aren't allowed to use stats for no other reason than Josh Smith has put up terrible stats so it immediately disproves your stance. So instead I have to come up with an alternate way to show if a player improves or worses a team he's on? Hmmm.... win loss record should help, no?
> 
> ...


I give up. You're so ****ing dense I don't know where to begin to reason with you. Remember that time I said that I would be glad to talk basketball you. I take that back. Go back to calling me a racist and a bigot because at least that's entertaining to me.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

seifer0406 said:


> I give up. You're so ****ing dense I don't know where to begin to reason with you. Remember that time I said that I would be glad to talk basketball you. I take that back. Go back to calling me a racist and a bigot because at least that's entertaining to me.


Well no, it wasn't entertaining to you. What you actually said was that you would _only_ talk basketball with me because pointing out that you're a filthy racist was "childish". 

I don't need to call you a racist at this point. Everyone who wasn't in the original thread now knows you said you hate anyone who is a Mulsim. Roughly 23% of the worlds population.

It's fairly funny that as soon as I asked you to defend Smiths current stats you ran away from your original stance, flailing your hands wildly in the air as you ran. 

You don't want to talk about basketball because you have a shit opinion and I rub your face in it every time, you racist little hack.


----------



## BobStackhouse42 (Oct 7, 2010)

I wonder how many other places on the Internet Josh Smith turns into the reason for people to call each other names.


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

Rockets win by nearly 40 tonight. All is now well?



BobStackhouse42 said:


> I wonder how many other places on the Internet Josh Smith turns into the reason for people to call each other names.


Red Deer, Alberta?


----------



## XxIrvingxX (Apr 23, 2012)

Didn't Basel just get done saying no personal attacks? So not listening to Basel is what I need to do to be liked on this site? Makes sense.


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

XxIrvingxX said:


> Both of you shut the **** up


You could always try not opening the thread.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Bogg said:


> Rockets win by nearly 40 tonight. All is now well?


Yeah, Josh got benched. DMO started. Funny how Miami and Houston both offered him starting spots and now Houston has already benched him. So glad he didn't choose Miami.


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

R-Star said:


> I don't need to call you a racist at this point. Everyone who wasn't in the original thread now knows you said you hate anyone who is a Mulsim. Roughly 23% of the worlds population.


point of clarification: Muslim is not a racial designation - so what's the word for someone who is intolerant of this particular set of religious beliefs? Islamaphobe?


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Bogg said:


> Rockets win by nearly 40 tonight. All is now well?
> 
> 
> 
> Red Deer, Alberta?


Uh, I clearly moved to Clive, bro.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

e-monk said:


> point of clarification: Muslim is not a racial designation - so what's the word for someone who is intolerant of this particular set of religious beliefs? Islamaphobe?


I don't care for clarification when it comes to things of this nature. Someone who hates anyone who is Muslim to me clearly probably also hates certain races, genders, etc.


----------



## seifer0406 (Jun 8, 2003)

R-Star said:


> I don't care for clarification when it comes to things of this nature. Someone who hates anyone who is Muslim to me clearly probably also hates certain races, genders, etc.


You forgot pro-Hitler and also pro-baby killing.

I find it funny that you know what entertains me and what doesn't. Like I said, you should stick with what you do best which is to sling shit everywhere. Stay away from basketball discussions because you'll just get embarrassed.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

seifer0406 said:


> You forgot pro-Hitler and also pro-baby killing.
> 
> I find it funny that you know what entertains me and what doesn't. Like I said, you should stick with what you do best which is to sling shit everywhere. Stay away from basketball discussions because you'll just get embarrassed.


Buddy, joke it up all you want, but plenty of people saw your post on how you hate Muslims. That's not slinging shit, its facts. As far as basketball, that's absolutely hilarious for you to say I get embarrassed. 

In the past couple of weeks you have talked up how OKC should trade 60+ minutes of quality role players and a first rounder to get Lance Stephenson, who's team plays better without him. Originally you also wanted them to add Reggie Jackson as well, to whom you finally admitted you didn't even know was playing well this season. 

Between doing that you've touted how great Josh Smith would be for the Rockets, and just like with Lance, when asked why the stats didn't back up your claims you freaked out and said stats don't matter.

That's you in the course of the last few weeks. Please, feel free to outline what _my_ personal blunders have been that make my basketball opinion so terrible. Let me guess, you'd like to bring up me saying Perry Jones is a big part of this years OKC team? Go ahead, I stand by that comment, as any sane fan would.


----------



## seifer0406 (Jun 8, 2003)

R-Star said:


> Buddy, joke it up all you want, but plenty of people saw your post on how you hate Muslims. That's not slinging shit, its facts. As far as basketball, that's absolutely hilarious for you to say I get embarrassed.


The funny thing is I actually had to go back and read what I posted back then because it has been so long I don't even remember myself. The way you've been repeating that I hate Muslims even I'm beginning to think that I actually said those things.

After I read that thread, I'm actually more concerned about your mental health R-Star. Is everything alright with your life? Something wrong with the family? Work? I mean this is a 4+ month tirade that you're having against some internet forum poster that you know close to nothing about. Dude, this isn't normal . All of this because I posted a video of Sam Harris analyzing the Israel/Palestinian conflict and I said that he made a lot of compelling arguments? Seriously? 

I don't know if you were being serious a while ago when you quit the forums because apparently due to this Sam Harris video that I posted. But to come back a month or so later and continue this type of tirade is just incredibly weird and as much as I dislike you as a person I actually feel some concern.

If I offended you with the Sam Harris video I apologize. I don't hate Muslims. Whether or not you believe that is up to you.

This is going to be my last reply to you for a while R-Star. I actually enjoyed our back and forths over the years but this time for whatever reason it's not enjoyable for me. This is just an internet forum where I find people to talk basketball with and I have no intention to cause or add to anyone's mental anguish. If you hate me this much I'm just going to refrain myself for provoking you any further. Have a nice day.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

seifer0406 said:


> The funny thing is I actually had to go back and read what I posted back then because it has been so long I don't even remember myself. The way you've been repeating that I hate Muslims even I'm beginning to think that I actually said those things.
> 
> After I read that thread, I'm actually more concerned about your mental health R-Star. Is everything alright with your life? Something wrong with the family? Work? I mean this is a 4+ month tirade that you're having against some internet forum poster that you know close to nothing about. Dude, this isn't normal . All of this because I posted a video of Sam Harris analyzing the Israel/Palestinian conflict and I said that he made a lot of compelling arguments? Seriously?
> 
> ...


First off, the link you posted is clearly not the one I'm speaking of. You word for word said you dislike anyone of the Muslim faith in a post that's now in a locked thread. You know you posted it, I know you posted it, as do anyone else who read it. I'm sure Dornado can confirm if need be since I'm assuming hes the one who locked the thing. 

Also, I'm waiting for you to respond with what I've said basketball wise that would have me embarrassed over the past few weeks. Why haven't you responded with anything?


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Surprise surprise, every single one of your posts in that thread have been edited. Wonder why that was. 

Regardless, if you keep saying you don't want to talk about that and want to talk about basketball, then talk about basketball. Any time I back you into a corner you've been using it as a quick "Hey look at this!" as you try to distance yourself from basketball discussion. 

Again, feel free to tell me what you and I have posted about recently that would make my basketball opinion embarrassing.


----------



## seifer0406 (Jun 8, 2003)

R-Star said:


> First off, the link you posted is clearly not the one I'm speaking of. You word for word said you dislike anyone of the Muslim faith in a post that's now in a locked thread. You know you posted it, I know you posted it, as do anyone else who read it. I'm sure Dornado can confirm if need be since I'm assuming hes the one who locked the thing.
> 
> Also, I'm waiting for you to respond with what I've said basketball wise that would have me embarrassed over the past few weeks. Why haven't you responded with anything?


I hope you find that thread and show it to me because I'm very curious to see what I actually wrote. All this time I was under the impression it's because of that Sam Harris video that I posted.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

seifer0406 said:


> I hope you find that thread and show it to me because I'm very curious to see what I actually wrote. All this time I was under the impression it's because of that Sam Harris video that I posted.


It was that and the fact to posted that you hate anyone of Islamic faith in a subsequent post in another thread.

Again I'll ask for you to please post a point by point of my basketball opinions you've found so laughable in recent memory. I'm not quite sure why I should have to ask so many times. I found it quite easy to post yours.


----------



## seifer0406 (Jun 8, 2003)

R-Star said:


> It was that and the fact to posted that you hate anyone of Islamic faith in a subsequent post in another thread.
> 
> Again I'll ask for you to please post a point by point of my basketball opinions you've found so laughable in recent memory. I'm not quite sure why I should have to ask so many times. I found it quite easy to post yours.


I don't know why it is so hard for you to actually quote me. You can even quote the post that I apparently edited out the part where I said that I hate Muslims.

I can really care less about your basketball opinions. I don't remember what you've said the past few weeks beyond that Perry Jones thing. I'm sure the next time you post something basketball related it'll be hilariously misinformed.

Feel free to tell me what I did to set you off on this 4 month long tirade. Compare to your basketball opinions this interests me ten-fold.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

seifer0406 said:


> I don't know why it is so hard for you to actually quote me. You can even quote the post that I apparently edited out the part where I said that I hate Muslims.
> 
> I can really care less about your basketball opinions. I don't remember what you've said the past few weeks beyond that Perry Jones thing. I'm sure the next time you post something basketball related it'll be hilariously misinformed.
> 
> Feel free to tell me what I did to set you off on this 4 month long tirade. Compare to your basketball opinions this interests me ten-fold.


I'm sorry, but didn't you _just_ say you only wanted to talk about basketball? Now when questioned on it you don't want to talk about it at all?

I took a break from the forum because I was tired of spending time with blatant fear monger racist pieces of shit like you. You post a video of a guy trying to champion the genocide of an entire people and defend his position, and now you're confused why someone would take offense. 

I don't care for your reasoning, I don't care for your response, I don't care for you to try to twist it one way or the other. You're scum to me. People like you are what holds the world back. It's ignorant pieces of shit like you who defend the killing of children because they are of a religion you detest, and before you it was people of your ilk who would murder blacks because of the color of their skin and face no repercussion for it because the system protected them. Before that it was the rape and pillaging of the Indians. I've seen you before. We all have. You think one is different from the other because you clearly don't get it. 

When I post with others on here I view them as my peers. As I said, I view you as scum. You're garbage Seifer. You're a piece of shit as a human being and I can honestly say I hope the worst for your. The world would be a better place if you were bleeding out in a gutter somewhere.


----------



## seifer0406 (Jun 8, 2003)

R-Star said:


> I'm sorry, but didn't you _just_ say you only wanted to talk about basketball? Now when questioned on it you don't want to talk about it at all?
> 
> I took a break from the forum because I was tired of spending time with blatant fear monger racist pieces of shit like you. You post a video of a guy trying to champion the genocide of an entire people and defend his position, and now you're confused why someone would take offense.
> 
> ...


wow. All this because I happen to agree with some of Sam Harris' views on the Israel conflict. And you still won't quote what I said exactly. 

Like I said, I hope you find some help because something clearly isn't right with you.


----------



## XxIrvingxX (Apr 23, 2012)

This is embarrassing to read.


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

It's still too early to evaluate this pickup from Houston's perspective, but you can at least see how one guy can screw up chemistry/morale for an already successful team, even if he upgrades your weakest position on paper. This is kind of the precursor to the potential Lance to OKC trade suggestions thrown around on this forum. When you're a contender, you really have to be delicate with any major changes you make to your team. It's much easier for a great team to fall back into the pack, than for a great team to become greater.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

seifer0406 said:


> wow. All this because I happen to agree with some of Sam Harris' views on the Israel conflict. And you still won't quote what I said exactly.
> 
> Like I said, I hope you find some help because something clearly isn't right with you.


Still don't want to talk about basketball?


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Sir Patchwork said:


> It's still too early to evaluate this pickup from Houston's perspective, but you can at least see how one guy can screw up chemistry/morale for an already successful team, even if he upgrades your weakest position on paper. This is kind of the precursor to the potential Lance to OKC trade suggestions thrown around on this forum. When you're a contender, you really have to be delicate with any major changes you make to your team. It's much easier for a great team to fall back into the pack, than for a great team to become greater.


Agreed. If I'm a team like OKC I'm looking to improve, but with proven quality players. I'm not taking a flyer on a guy who's had known issues with his current team and is thus available for cheap. 

Time will tell with Houston. I don't think they're a legit title contender either way, so it's pretty hard to say they didn't win it all because Smith was brought in. 

The interesting part for me is Detroit. I had them making the playoffs this season, so it's nice to see them coming into form. Drummond really is the closest we've had to that "baby shaq" since people started throwing the nick name around every few draft's.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Detroit went 5-23 with Josh Smith and they've gone 5-0 without him. If they dumped Brandon Jennings they'd probably win the title this year.


----------



## Mrs. Thang (Apr 14, 2011)

I mentioned before that Detroit had a slight net positive point differential (suggesting a team that should be ~.500) for every lineup not involving Josh Smith, but had a 5-23 record. They've exploded without that anchor around their neck. It's not like they've been beating great teams, but the margins of their 5 game winning streak have been 10, 23, 23, 16, and 19 points. Somehow they are only 4 games out of the playoffs, which could be an actual possibility.

I've said enough about how terrible I think Josh Smith is at playing basketball games, but if a 5-23 team could turnaround and make the playoffs just by getting him out of their lineup, I mean... that's not just scheme and style.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

Diable said:


> Detroit went 5-23 with Josh Smith and they've gone 5-0 without him. If they dumped Brandon Jennings they'd probably win the title this year.


Normally I would agree, but Jennings has been much better since dumping Smith. Obviously probably won't last long, though.


----------



## kbdullah (Jul 8, 2010)

UPDATE: Josh Smith Benched



> The Detroit Pistons were so frustrated with the play of Josh Smith that they used the stretch provision in the league’s collective bargaining agreement to release him, which essentially meant paying him more than $27 million just to go away.
> 
> The Rockets, ever opportunistic, chose to add Smith to their roster for a little more than $2 million this season.
> 
> ...


http://probasketballtalk.nbcsports.com/2015/01/03/after-just-five-games-with-rockets-josh-smith-is-removed-from-starting-lineup/?utm_network=facebook&utm_post=3306085&utm_source=FB%20-%20NBC%20Sports&utm_tags=


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

If the Pistons can win tonight, they would roll into Dallas tomorrow with both teams having won their last 6 in a row.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Do you ever look at a thread, wonder why it blew up randomly and then open it and say "of course, R-star" ?


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

Jamel Irief said:


> Do you ever look at a thread, wonder why it blew up randomly and then open it and say "of course, R-star" ?


Are you implying that you do not like stumbling upon this phenomena?


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

RollWithEm said:


> Are you implying that you do not like stumbling upon this phenomena?


Not at all, I miss him when he's gone. Its just funny to me that literally about 99% of the time I wonder why there are so many replies I open the thread to see a usually entertaining back and forth, usually not even about the topic anymore.


----------



## collierm48 (Aug 28, 2014)

Im gonna get crap for this, but:


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

um


----------



## collierm48 (Aug 28, 2014)

Too much? Its an inside joke from something KG said once...my roommate thought it was hilarious so I shared. Guess not :-(


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

e-monk said:


> um


If you're going to argue with him, at least have the manners to say what you disagree with from his post.


----------



## collierm48 (Aug 28, 2014)

Nah it's supposed to be funny!


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

R-Star said:


> If you're going to argue with him, at least have the manners to say what you disagree with from his post.


all I see is a little black box with an X in it


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

collierm48 said:


> Im gonna get crap for this, but:



I don't see anything.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Pistons just beat the Spurs in San Antonio for their 6th win in a row.


----------



## kbdullah (Jul 8, 2010)

collierm48 said:


> Im gonna get crap for this, but:












fixed, quoted you to figure out the url you were trying, replaced it w/ image url


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Holy shit, Brandon Jennings is getting interviewed live on Sportscenter. The world is in it's ****ing ass


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)




----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

Jennings has actually been ballin' during the winning streak, actually looking like he enjoys being out there and playing with the team. 

Six Straight. :yesyesyes:


----------



## MemphisX (Sep 11, 2002)




----------



## collierm48 (Aug 28, 2014)

Hahaha! Josh Smith is such an idiot, he sucks!

He was probably holding the Hawks back 2 seasons ago. Look at em now. They're getting paper.


----------



## Mrs. Thang (Apr 14, 2011)

I think one day everybody will be able to look back to Christmas 2014 and tell they're kids about the best 5-23 team of all-time.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

Jerebko is a fierce offensive rebounder who can really space the floor and play gritty defense. Any minutes not going to Josh Smith anymore that are currently going to Jonas are fantastic minutes for the Pistons.


----------

